# How much to respray a front bumper?



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi guys

I own a Mk 3 Mondeo LX and the front bumper needs some work on it, however i am thinking of buying a Mondeo Zetec S bumper (a sportier look) for £35 and can do all the prep work myself, like sand the bumper and fill any area's that need doing, so how much would i expect to pay for a body shop to spray the colour on top? I have a contact who works for hendy ford and the paint guy they use, but he is away this weekend and i need to make a decision asap. 

Thanks

Rich


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Regardless of your prep any good sprayer will go over to match his quality so you wouldnt really be saving much money ( if any).

For a quality job your looking at £200 - £250. 

Depends how quality a job your looking.


----------



## black (Feb 16, 2012)

What i learn about body shop is just like gambling unless you know them from before...
very good idea about doing the prep work youself. 

here some tips from pete for plastic bumper


----------



## mitchelld (Jan 14, 2012)

best leaving it to body shop, i do it on the side and i would always prep it my way no matter what condition it came on, as you leave yourself open to problems if you dont. as i said i do it as a side project and i take £60 plus the price of paint and i normally price as £5 a repair ( if they need a few fills etc ) and i can produce as good a finish as a bodyshop.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

You could do all the prep yourself ... but if you then expect to take it to a shop for them to simply paint it without doing anything else don't be disappointed with the finished job.
Every different primer, every different paint, every different lacquer and most importantly every different sprayer respond differently to different standards of prep and your prep may not suit any one of the above.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

agree with squiggs.. I know the bodyshop across from my unit charge £250 plus vat


----------

